
Investor Bulletin: Initial Coin Offerings – SEC - kbody
https://investor.gov/additional-resources/news-alerts/alerts-bulletins/investor-bulletin-initial-coin-offerings
======
kbody
SEC issues article on Investor Alerts & Bulletins about ICOs. This is after
the just released a report[1] on the DAO tokens (that $120mil hack), on which
they conclude that DAO tokens, a digital asset, were in fact securities.

Seems they will be more alert and diligent with future big ICOs. Probably no
more US-based ICOs.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14851721](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14851721)

